# Horse Manipulation: ~Ethereal~



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

That's really good. A lot of ones I see with the background added in, look really fake. Yours doesn't.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

WOW!! That's awesome. How exactly do you do this?


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks 

With photoshop using layers, actions, curves etc. 
Basically just playing around on PS.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

You bored by any chance and want to tackle another one??


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

wowww, thats so pretty! i love dapple grays! do you mind if i use it as my computer backround?


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

cosmomomo said:


> wowww, thats so pretty! i love dapple grays! do you mind if i use it as my computer backround?


Of course not  



mliponoga said:


> You bored by any chance and want to tackle another one??


If you have good quality photos without rider..etc.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Let me know if any of these are good, I'll just post links so it doesn't clutter this thread 

Nova :: SDC13128.jpg picture by AtlanticBlueDodge - Photobucket

Nova :: SDC13109.jpg picture by AtlanticBlueDodge - Photobucket

Nova :: SDC13101.jpg picture by AtlanticBlueDodge - Photobucket

Nova :: SDC13100.jpg picture by AtlanticBlueDodge - Photobucket


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

ummm..they aren't exactly ideal.
A little too blurry, small, and too much noise.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Allrighty, I'll see what I can do...haha


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

You busy by any chance? if not can you try this please? I do stuff like this as well but they turn out crappy and ugly


----------

